
Show HN: Healacrity – Daily planner that helps manage stress - dantemojiun
http://www.healacrity.com
======
dantemojiun
Hi guys, with a mission to improve emotional intelligence and mental health,
I’ve created a very simple site with questions to help you manage stress
better. I specifically made this product for myself being in a line of work
that can be very stressful many times in the day. I used to just wake up and
go to work without taking into account the mental and emotional stress that I
will go through and ended up becoming more and more depressed to a point where
I became physically ill e.g. headaches, neck pains etc. Having a background in
medicine I decided to look for preventions and cures so that I don’t have to
go through the same thing ever again. I dived into cognitive behavioral
therapy. Cognitive Behavioral Therapy has been scientifically proven to be
effective in treating mental health problems including depression, anxiety,
panic disorders and is gold standard to some. But it's also quite effective at
dealing with day to day problems and making effective, rational decisions.
With over 332 medical studies, CBT can be applied to anything from trouble
sleeping to weight gain. The core principle behind CBT is that a person's
thoughts will affect their emotions and their behavior.

I experimented different methods with myself and realized that anticipatory,
preventative and proactive coping strategies was most effective for me. That
is how healacrity came about. It is a website that helps you plan your day
with questions that prepare you to overcome stress and problems of the day.

This is a project that I'd like to keep improving so feedback is very much
appreciated! Thank you

